# New rats are scared



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't had any rats in over 10 years, ... and the ones I had when I was younger, I honestly don't remember how long it took for them to get over their fear of humans.

How long does it usually take and what should I be doing to convince them that they don't have to hide in their little Pepsi box all the time? If I sit still and don't make a sound, after about 20 minutes, the braver one peeks his head out of the box and sometimes he'll make a quick run over to the food tray and grab something and run back into the box. I don't think they have drank any water yet.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

When did you get them?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

All animals are different  It also depends on how they were handled and such before. They just need to get used to the new environment as well. 

I would sit near their cage perhaps even with the door open and just talk to them. Maybe after a day or two offer them treats. They will warm up to you.

It probably took my girls a week to feel fairly comfortable, though at the same time their curiosity usually won out. And my girls were handled often from the store I got them and would always came right to me. Sookie took longer to be really comfortable and she still has her issues. 

I think maybe the second or third day I got them I was taking them out, holding them and letting them play which can help alot I think.

Goodluck.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> When did you get them?


Yesterday. 



moonkissed said:


> All animals are different  It also depends on how they were handled and such before. They just need to get used to the new environment as well.
> 
> I would sit near their cage perhaps even with the door open and just talk to them. Maybe after a day or two offer them treats. They will warm up to you.
> 
> ...


I can get one of them to stick his nose out the little temporary house I made for them out of a Pepsi box if I offer them Wheat Thins crackers. The crackers were 2"x5" "flatbread" and I gave them a whole one. I set it in the cage right outside the box and after I got my hand out of the cage, one of them stuck his head out and sniffed it for a second, then grabbed it and pulled it inside. They're making lots of noise eating the crackers now. They like them. I have no idea if the salt on the Wheat Thins is good for them. But at Petco I saw an albino rat pick up a turd and eat it, .. so I figure the crackers have GOT to be better than what they're used to eating.

I can't wait until I start hearing crickets around here. When I was 11 or 12 I had a rat and if you catch a live cricket or grasshopper and release it in the cage, the rat will catch it and eat it. 

I'm not going to try to handle them until they come out of the pepsi box on their own. When I made the little house, I didn't make a top that I can open up. So I'd have to rip open the cardboard to get them out. That would probably scare the **** out of them. I imagine if a 500 foot tall giant that weighs 400 tons ripped the roof off of my house and reached in and grabbed me, I'd be pretty freaked out.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Channel some positive energy to them every time you see them, maybe that will help calm them down. Just be cheerful and happy, maybe they'll pick up your mood.

Maybe this article will be of help? I read it when I got my rats

http://www.wikihow.com/Tame-a-Rat


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's the forum's trust training sticky: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39776-Timid-or-Aggressive-Rat-Trust-Training


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> Here's the forum's trust training sticky: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39776-Timid-or-Aggressive-Rat-Trust-Training


​


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

They look pretty young and your plan of letting them come out on their own is a good one. Keep the cage where you are most of the time, talk to them a lot, get them used to you, your family, your home. I'd put the water bottle very close to the cardboard house for now, so they don't have to expose themselves much to come out and drink. Keep your movements inside the cage slow and deliberate. 

These are all things that worked for me in the past. I'd also sit at the open door and just talk to them. I kept treats (Cheerios work great for this - even broken in half to start) with me, and would give one for coming out part way, then all the way, then over to me, then to the cage door, etc. To get the treat, they had to take it from my hand. You want something very small, so they can eat it quick and want another. Another great technique is having something yummy on a spoon. You're holding the spoon, so they can't snatch it and run back to the house. Baby food works great for this.

The most important thing is time. If you can let them set the pace, you'll have friendly, happy little critters who will come running to greet you at the door. I'd do several brief interactions a day, and it usually takes a week to two weeks for them to really calm down, realize this is a safe place and it's okay to come out and play.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I noticed they do come out at night and explore. They found the crackers I left for them on their food bowls and in the empty Wheat Thins box I left in there (without the plastic insert) for them to play in. The night before last, there was a Petco bag with their wheel in it sitting next to the cage. One of them grabbed the plastic and pulled it into the cage and shredded it.

They'll be by themselves all day because I have to go about 40 miles from here to my girlfriend's sister's house where I'll most likely get attacked by children and rowdy adolescent girls all day as punishment for not wanting to take them to Walmart so they can get Justin Beiber stuff.

When I get home, if I'm not too badly injured, I'll see if I can lure the rats out of their Pepsi box with peanut butter on a spoon. That seems like a good idea.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. They'll sleep most of the day and party by night, anyway. Careful with the peanut butter - you want to thin it out with something, even water. These guys have a flap that allows things to go down but not up - they can't burp or regurgitate - and plain pb is too thick and easy to choke on. Not fun.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubber Duck said:


> When I get home, if I'm not too badly injured, I'll see if I can lure the rats out of their Pepsi box with peanut butter on a spoon. That seems like a good idea.


I'd suggest yogurt, instead  It's delicious, and thin enough that they won't choke on it. Good luck!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

They still won't take food out of my hand. But a little while ago they both came out of their Pepsi box and went into the empty Wheat Thins box. So I took the Pepsi box out because it's filthy in there. (It's a rat's nest) I might make them something else today, something I can extract them from, that's easy to clean. After I closed the cage, they were running around again and they both ended up in the big soup can I put in there. So I took the Wheat Thins box out too. They haven't left the soup can since then, but they did eat a little tortilla chip I put in there.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I use these for fun/dig boxes, but might work for you. Cost $1. I fill them with fabric strips or paper then toss in a few small treats for them to dig and find. Would probably work for a hidey house just as well.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I have a few of those in the basement I can wash out and convert.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I got the critters out of their Pepsi house by tricking them into going into the empty Wheat Thins box. Then I dumped them out of the Wheat Thins box and they ran into the big soup can where they were doing their impression of a Yin-Yang.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww, they are frightened little souls, just too cute! They'll be fine, though, as soon as they figure out you won't eat them, but in fact come bearing yummy things.  Try to give them a safe spot where they won't be bugged if they don't want to be - even if the bin gets a little yukky at first. They need to understand they're safe and okay, and all trust comes after that.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think a box might be a bit safer then the can. I would be worried about sharp edges and I don't think a can would be very comfy or fun to chew on lol 

I often use boxes in my girls cage. Right now I have a diet coke box in there that they are enjoying. I can leave the box in there for a week or two depending on how messy it gets. I also use hammocks and hanging fleece tents. Which they love. 

Also IDK if anyone else mentioned this but rats are nocturnal by nature. So I find it best to play with them in the late evening or night. My girls get active around 8pm or so most days lol.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

The soup can doesn't have any sharp edges. I ran my finger in there. The can opener actually worked properly for once. My only concern with it is the metal acts as a heat-sink. If it's cold in here, the tin can won't be a good hidey-hole for them. I guess if it gets too hot for them, they'll like it though. 

I made 'em a new house out of a plastic box that some kind of baby wipes or something came in. I washed it out to get rid of any chemicals and cut a little door. It has a removable lid, so I can extract them, or get in there to wash it, provided they don't eat it. Right now they're hiding in a corner of the cage because they haven't discovered the new house yet.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

The little critters are still afraid of me. They'll let me pet them while they cowar in a corner of the cage. But if I try to pick them up, they freak out and run into a different corner of the cage. The only way to get them out of their little house is to take the lid off and dump them out, then remove it from the cage. When I'm not messing with them, I put the house back in there so they can feel safe, and possibly keep warm. It gets cold in here sometimes.

When I try feeding them by hand, they'll sniff the food but won't try taking it. I've tried this with tortilla chips, ham and turkey. They won't even come up and sniff it unless I've got them cornered. But if I give up and just set the food down in front of them in their little house, after I get my arm out of the cage, they'll eat it.

I just removed the food dish from their cage and am going to wait a few hours until they're hungry and try getting them to eat out of my hand, tiny scraps so they have to come back for more.

How long should I wait? I don't want to starve them, I just want them to be hungry. When there's food in the cage, it seems like they're nibbling on something every 30 min. or so.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you have a place, like a recliner, couch or bed that you can throw and old blanket on? Set the rats on the blanket, then sit down yourself and be still. Don't try to pet or play at first, just let them explore you. Doing this can be a good ice breaker, but don't expect them to be too happy about it the first couple of times. I'd restrict it to maybe 10-15 minutes at a time no more than once or twice a day at most until you can tell they're getting more and more comfortable. 

It may take a long time for them to eat out of your hand. That's something they do when they're pretty comforatble, and they're clearly not. I wouldn't leave the treat if they don't take it, that will just teach them to wait you out, then eat it after you leave. Be prepared to wait, just sitting still and holding it. If they don't come check it out, no treat. Rats are curious, and it usually wins over fear. 

I also wouldn't withold food to make them hungry enough to take treats from your hand - that will backfire on you, I'm thinking. They don't know what you want, they just know they're hungry. They'll take to hoarding food and stashing it, fighting with each other over it, or you'll get bitten by a frightened and now hungry rat who's lunging at the food. None of those things will make them feel more confident about taking food from your hand. 

The hardest thing is patience - but the more you have now, the better buds you'll end up with and it's sooo worth it. Take the baby steps now and they'll be running to the bars to greet you before you know it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with Carrie. Pushing them will just make it harder in the long run. And it isn't really building true trust but forcing them to be around you.

Patience is insanely difficult lol I know that, my birds have been the hardest things to tame ever and it wears on my patience so much. But the more patient you are the better it will all go.

Instead I would just sit back and let them make the move. My girls were not super interested in food when they are frightened or unsure & still not when they are out of the cage lol so that didn't work well for me. I would just everyday sit by their cage with the doors open and talk to them. Don't do anything but let them get used to your presence and voice and to let them know that when you are there nothing scary is going to happen. 

Like carrie said a secure small space to let them out is a good idea. Your bed or the bathtub or the bathroom if it is safe even. I like to lay down, So they can crawl all over me. I think it helps. I would just pick up the entire box they are in and take it and set it down, don't share them out of it. Let them come out on their own. If they don't then try again tomorrow. Sooner or later they will. 

I would not restrict food from them.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I put their food back in after about 30 min. 

I took the lid off their little house and tried feeding them little slices of a strawberry but they weren't interested. One of them will sort of let me pick him up in the cage, as long as I don't lift him more than 3 inches off the floor. He eventually wiggles his way out of my hand though.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Got any Cheerios? They're easy to hold onto, and easy for them to take. Hold one very close to a little nose - I've had babies who would put their teeth on a Cheerio, but not actually take it the first few times, or wouldn't take it until I started moving it away. Hold it close and still and wait. They don't instintually know how to do this and it takes time. Once they get it, they won't want to stop. lol 

Try the same treat over and over until they get the hang of it. They will.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

My problem is that they're curious little critters and want to explore. They're still afraid of my hand and will run around the cage trying to get away from me, but if I have them cornered in their little house with the lid removed or something, they'll sit there and let me pet them, and sometimes will sniff my finger a little. But there's two of them, and it's hard to be patient with them because the one I'm not trying to feed will get sneaky and try to escape from the cage through the doorway I've got my arm through.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rubber Duck said:


> My problem is that they're curious little critters and want to explore. They're still afraid of my hand and will run around the cage trying to get away from me, but if I have them cornered in their little house with the lid removed or something, they'll sit there and let me pet them, and sometimes will sniff my finger a little. But there's two of them, and it's hard to be patient with them because the one I'm not trying to feed will get sneaky and try to escape from the cage through the doorway I've got my arm through.


Well that is why we suggest taking them out of the cage and into a neutral safe area. Like your bed or even a bathtub. You can lay down a blanket to protect the area. This will help them not hide in the corner and at the same time not run out of the cage. 

Backing them into a corner is like the absolute worst thing to do lol. If you back them into a corner you are just going to make them feel more afraid. Just imagine doing that with a dog and backing him into the corner forcing him to be pet. Or even if I just backed you into a corner to talk to you it would probably make you feel awful lol They are not _*letting*_ you pet them because you are not giving them a choice in the matter. 

Taking my rats out of the cage daily to play probably sped up bonding by a ton. They should be getting out daily anyways for play time outside of the cage. if you dn't have a safe area for them maybe looking to a playpen type animal pen or even high cardboard boxes that you can use as a make shift barrier. A place you can sit with them.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been thinking about letting them run around and explore my camper for a while. There's no way they can escape the camper unless I leave them in there long enough to chew a hole or something.


----------

